# Steroid use and prostate health, Cialis as a preventative measure?



## NeoPT (Aug 6, 2013)

Introduction

Prostate health in men is often dismissed or overlooked. Lots of folks are working towards healthy blood counts and liver values, but the fact is that your prostate gland is highly affected. This may not be a big deal to you, but a lot of concern will be raised once you understand your prostate's purposes and the negative effects it can cause. Hopefully this article will serve to educate you further, and you'll be able to make a much more informed decision on how you handle your future cycles. 

What Exactly is the Prostate?

Opposite of endocrine glands, this is an exocrine gland; such as the liver and pancreas. It's part of your reproductive system and it sits just under your bladder. The main reason this gland exists is to enhance the quality of sperm by secreting Prostate Specific Antigen fluids (PSA). The alkaline content in the fluids it produced in ejaculate protects the sperm because vaginal areas are acidic and can damage sperm. All the nerves that affect male erections wrap around the prostate. 

As mentioned earlier, the penile nerves are surrounding the prostate. These are the nerves that control our erections. Another reason to keep a healthy prostate because an unhealthy prostate could damage these nerves, inevitably leading to erectile dysfunction. Furthermore, being an actual muscle, it also controls the force of which your ejaculate content exits. A weak ejaculate would be an indication of a weak muscle. This is a "pumping" type action and it's the reason males feel "good" at the climax point. 

Kind of like the liver, it also acts as a filter to make sure your sperm stays healthy. Toxins can reach the prostate just like anything else, and the prostate will filter these toxins out. This is not only important for the sake of healthy sperm, but overall health as well because if filtration is hindered due to an unhealthy prostate, big complications can occur such as prostate cancer.

Urinary infections are more likely in women than it is in men, but it's still possible and these infections start with an unhealthy prostate. Speaking of urinary issues, the prostate has 2 muscles called the "Sphincter" muscles. These exit to control the release of ejaculate and urine, where it literally turn valves on and off so that they are not released simultaneously. 

So that's your prostate and it's functions. Let's look at how steroids affect your prostate...

How Anabolic Steroids Negatively Affect Your Prostate

Earlier we mentioned that the prostate is a muscle. Continuous steroid use will eventually enlarge the prostate, as it would with anything else. This isn't a drastic increase but certainly something to consider if you plan on using anabolic steroids for extended periods. The truth is, as you age, your prostate will get bigger. This is why folks over 40 are always recommended to get it checked periodically. But there are some precautions we can take to delay this process as much as possible. 

Here's a quick study on an athlete that was using anabolic steroids and volunteered himself for this study. Please note that in the medical industry, any use of steroids that is not done under a doctors care is considered abuse. So don't let the word "abuse" scare you as it does not mean he was injecting several grams of anabolic steroids.

Steroid abuse in athletes, prostatic enlargement and bladder outflow obstruction.

OBJECTIVE:
To evaluate the effects of exogenous androgenic-anabolic steroids on the human prostate gland.

SUBJECT AND METHODS:
A white male athlete, who was routinely using anabolic steroids, volunteered for the study. He was studied during a 15-week period of steroid self-administration. Both objective and subjective parameters were measured, including: prostatic volume (transrectal ultrasound), digital rectal examination, urine flow rate, serum acid phosphatase and prostate specific antigen, symptom scoring for bladder outflow obstruction and other associated symptoms.

RESULTS:
During the period of steroid self-administration, prostatic volume increased and urine flow rate decreased. The man also noticed an increase in nocturnal urinary frequency, libido and aggression.

CONCLUSION:
In this pilot study, the administration of exogenous androgenic-anabolic steroids has been demonstrated to have profound effects on the human prostate gland, including an increase in prostatic volume, reduction in urine flow rate and an alteration in voiding patterns. These findings warrant further investigation.

Source: Steroid abuse in athletes, prostatic enlargement a... [Br J Urol. 1994] - PubMed - NCBI

Now, some folks might object to some of the side effects from exogenous testosterone, however, the majority of the studies done (all that I have seen) compared endogenous testosterone serum, not exogenous. So they're really not a fair assessment considering your natural production is generally balanced. By balanced, I don't mean that your levels are in range. What I mean is that your body has become accustomed to the level and adapted to operate functionally. In other words, your prostate doesn't really freak out with different natural testosterone levels. 

What are Signs of Prostate Related Problems

You can look for certain signs that might indicate either an enlarged prostate and/or other underlying issues and concerns. This is mostly noticeable in your urine. Below you will find a list of common observations you can use to make a decision on whether you need to get your prostate checked:

- Involuntary urination
- Unable to urinate
- Painful urination
- Blood in urine
- Very weak stream
- Waking up several times to urinate

The most common of the symptoms I mentioned above is the weak urine stream. So keep an eye on that. As for a painful urinary experience, you are likely to have some sort of infection. A CBC panel can sometimes identify an infection by observing your White Blood Cell (WBC) levels. If these are out of range, either too high or too low, would indicate that your body is fighting an infection. 

What is the Process of Testing the Prostate?

There are several methods used to test the health of your prostate. Your doctor is likely to first order either blood work or a urinalysis. The following are common methods of testing the prostate:

Prostate Specific Antigen test. (PSA test)
-- This is done via a blood sample, and can identify abnormalities and cancer. I get this test several times per year.

Checking urine flow
-- Simple test of observing flow to see if it's strong, or weak where it would indicate an issue with fow.

Urinalysis & Urine Culture
-- A urine sample is analyzed for identifying any traces of blood and to check for infections under a microscope. 

Cystoscopy
-- A telescope is used to observe the inside of your bladder.

Rectal exam
-- The one we hate the most. Doctor inserts gloved finger in your rectum to feel if prostate is enlarged.

What Can I do to Prevent or Delay Complications?

For most of us, if we do in fact have an enlarged prostate, it's more than likely a mild case. Sometimes not noticeable symptoms until it gets worse. But as promised, I'll give you some pointers to either reduce the enlargement and/or prevent and delay it.

- Minimize alcohol and caffeine intake. 
- Avoid antihistamines
- Don't allow your body temperature to drop
- Masterbate less
- Avoid large water intake in one sitting. 

Supplementations you can use to help with this condition:

I know lot's of folks, or millions rather, use Saw Palmetto for reversing an enlarged prostate. Frankly, I don't see anything in saw palmetto that can aid with this condition. There have been both, positive and negative studies. There just isn't enough evidence to conclude its effectiveness. 

CIALIS! Although not over the counter, it's certainly readily available. Cialis is your best friend and will help you maintain a healthy prostate. If your PSA comes back high, Cialis can bring it down in a matter of weeks. It helps relax the muscle, too so it's not stressed or "under pressure". 5 mg a day at least is what I recommend. I personally take 10mg a day. 

I also recommend that you use Nettle Root Extract. This is an herb that can most certainly assist in prostate and urine flow obstruction related issues. For everyday use I recommend 500mg twice daily, for a total of 1 gram per day. In the event that you have any abnormalities, I would double that dose to 2 grams per day total. 

Furthermore on supplementations, I also recommend that you incorporate a minimum of 3 grams of vitamin C daily, 30 mg of zinc and introduce green tea into your daily liquid intake. Following these supplemental guidelines will certainly help with your urine flow and reduce swelling to a degree. If you looked at my supplement protocol, you'll notice that I already use all of these as part of my daily regimen. If you see nettle root missing from my protocol, it's because I drink Tisane tea, which is heavy with nettle. 

I hope you can make good use of this information.

Have a powerful day,

~ Austinite

*He recommends Cialis ED, year round to help/maintain prostate health. What is everyones views on this?

Cialis seems like a very helpful drug, but does it seem necessary for a standard 12 week cycle?*


----------



## goodfella (Aug 6, 2013)

I've also been told in some medical classes that cailis does help with prostate health but at the moment I think their still running test and research since it's the med field and needs alot of research backing (money) to make their claim available for public use.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 6, 2013)

Great read, thanks neo. First time reading about this subject. The only thing that i knew related to this topic was that highly androgenic drugs can cause prostate issues more so than their anabolic counterparts.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 6, 2013)

jack off more


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 6, 2013)

Apparently Saw Palmetto extract had good outcomes during studies. I bought a Saw Palmetto complex that has various other herbs though to assist in prostate health. May be a good supplement to run during cycle.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 6, 2013)

Perma-boner, here I come!


----------



## grind4it (Aug 6, 2013)

What's the point of dosing ED, vs E3D?


----------



## username1 (Aug 6, 2013)

I run 10mg daily helps with high BP as well.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 25, 2013)

Pretty good write up there


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Austinite said:


> Pretty good write up there



Do you have a nose for any time Cialis is mentioned on the internet? I swear your ears must tingle when it's talked about  hahaha. I have nothing but positive things to say a out cialis after trying it out per your instructions.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 25, 2013)

So how potent is 5mg/day? I can't be walking around the office with my shit rock hard ya know


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> So how potent is 5mg/day? I can't be walking around the office with my shit rock hard ya know



It won't give you a permaboner lol. Erections on cialis still require stimulation or arousal to some degree. I'm using 5mg daily or EOD at times and generally am able to control myself until that cute secretary in the front decides to bend over and load the copier with more paper


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 25, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> It won't give you a permaboner lol. Erections on cialis still require stimulation or arousal to some degree. I'm using 5mg daily or EOD at times and generally am able to control myself until that cute secretary in the front decides to bend over and load the copier with more paper



Or that little hottie in the yoga pants decides it's a good time to do some bent-over rows...


----------



## Seeker (Oct 25, 2013)

I wonder what happened to Neo. He had a pretty good log going too. Neo, get your arse back here bro.


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 25, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> So how potent is 5mg/day? I can't be walking around the office with my shit rock hard ya know



Im using 10mg daily my boner are a bot harder. But i dont walk around with a boner.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 25, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Or that little hottie in the yoga pants decides it's a good time to do some bent-over rows...



you wouldnt make it my my gym than......50% of the good looking ladies are sports bra and booty shorts.  Gives you lots of motivation for that next set......if you can take your eyes off all the scattered ass.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 25, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Or that little hottie in the yoga pants decides it's a good time to do some bent-over rows...



Dude, she goes to your gym too? What a sloot! She does that stuff at my gym in front of the mirror so everyone can get a good angle.


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 26, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> you wouldnt make it my my gym than......50% of the good looking ladies are sports bra and booty shorts.  Gives you lots of motivation for that next set......if you can take your eyes off all the scattered ass.



You guys must workout at la fitness. My gym is a sausage fest.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 26, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Do you have a nose for any time Cialis is mentioned on the internet? I swear your ears must tingle when it's talked about  hahaha. I have nothing but positive things to say a out cialis after trying it out per your instructions.



lol. Yes, I am married to Cialis. Probably the absolute most beneficial compound known to man. 

There has been even more development and info since I wrote the article that OP posted.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 26, 2013)

Cialis effective in treating pulmonary hypertension


----------



## Austinite (Oct 26, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Cialis effective in treating pulmonary hypertension



Yes. Effective and approved.


----------



## JackC4 (Oct 27, 2013)

Cialis is the greatest, I pop the 5mg's for daily use from time to time.


----------

